# New Rabbitry Management Software !!



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I haven't spoken to any of you in forever. I'm sure you've missed me. I'm happy just scrolling to see so many Dutch breeders here now!

Anyways...

I've been developing some software for about a year now, and i'm ready to release it to the public. It's completely online, so you can access it anywhere there is internet....no CD's. 

Right now we're offering your first 60 days free, to get people interested and also to understand that though it is completely usable and functional, we're still adding features and making everything ''pretty''. We'll also be off to Lebanon, PA Feb 5-7 to present our software there, so if you're going, stop by our booth!

I really wanted to revolutionize the whole idea of record keeping and communication between breeders. This thing really is going to work best as more people join and use it. It's kind of a networking for breeders, in addition to making pedigrees, tracking sales, records, breedings, and all that jazz. One of the key features is that the profile you make for yourself, is like automatically generating a website for yourself. And even people not using the software will be able to view your page. 

Decided to add another rabbit to your herd? Usually it seems people either browse the web or ask other breeder friends. With The Meadow Manager, you can do a 'search' for either a specific rabbit (maybe one you sold 3 years ago....check up on him and his winnings and babies!) or a specific breeder/rabbitry, or a for sale rabbit that meets your criteria. It will also tell you how many miles away this for sale rabbit is and if this breeder ships. You can enter all kinds of search criteria to find the perfect rabbit...a price range, color, gender, age, and how far you're willing to travel.

The MEadow also has it's own messaging system, so you can send a message to your 'friends' or other breeders right through the system. Upload pictures of the rabbits in your barn, and categorize them as Brood/Show, For Sale, Sold, Reserved, Deceased, etc. So long as a rabbit is not deleted from records, it will stay in the system forever. If I sold Fluffy Bunny to X Rabbitry, I could send his entire profile through the manager tot he new owner. And say Fluffy bunny is resold a few times over the next year. I can do a specific search to see who owns Fluffy Bunny now, I can see Fluffy bunny's ancestors, litters, siblings, etc. And find out who owns rabbits of Fluffy Bunny's line. 

The advertising benefits alone are worth it.

So your first 60 days are free, afterwards your account will be 'locked', at this point you can view your information but not make any changes or be accessed from the search options. Should you choose at this point to purchase a membership, then you're golden. 

So if you're interested, need some way to keep better records, whether you're a breeder, a rescue, or just someone with a lot of bunnies, you can benefit from this record keeping system. Check it out, try it for 60 days. 

www.meadowmanger.com

any questions can be forwarded to my email: [email protected]


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Jan 24, 2010)

This sounds like a very, very good idea!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

Why thank you. I can't even begin to list all the features, there's so much stuff! And we're working on new things every day. My goal is just to get everyone connected, allow people to have a website, which is probably today's best means of advertisement. And so many websites i've looked at are so difficult to navigate and find the information you're really looking for, this guides you through the whole process and keeps everything the same and in the same place, so you know exactly how to get the information you're looking for from someone's page.

You are able to just check it out and browse around too, i have a page up there you're welcome to snoop through.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 24, 2010)

Sounds really cool! I guess it is useless to be since i'm in ireland and not a breeder yet  but it sounds like a fantastic site.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you! Here in the Us our governing body for rabbits is the ARBA, and it's the same in Canada and Japan and I think a few random islands. So far we've only got a zip code database for the US and Canada. Japan is next. Once we get all the ARBA countries taken care of, we will be expanding to Europe, but since they use a different standard, its not yet on the priority list.

Even if you're in a country that doesn't go by ARBA standards, you could still benefit from the system just as a means of record keeping and organization. I'll leave it up to you to decide if it's worth your time or not.


----------



## pOker (Jan 24, 2010)

thought i should add that when you click the link it says page not found..

i do believe you have a typo in the link--it should be 
meadow manager, now it says meadow manger..

But yepp, great idea


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

oh fudge... I type too fast...
but you're absolutely right.

www.meadowmanager.com


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

That's really cool!! 

I joined, and will add all my information later since it will take a while for me to do so! lol. 

Emily


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 24, 2010)

I think I will go on and have a browse anyway


----------



## introoder (Jan 24, 2010)

=DD I joined with a 60 day. If it goes well, I'll buy a year long. Umn. One thing I've already noticed: The max ear length for (atleast Netherlands, maybe more) is 0.99 Isn't the standard two inches? XDD Anywho, yep. I've entered 2 multiple times, but it always comes back to 0.99.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

*introoder wrote: *


> =DD I joined with a 60 day. If it goes well, I'll buy a year long. Umn. One thing I've already noticed: The max ear length for (atleast Netherlands, maybe more) is 0.99 Isn't the standard two inches? XDD Anywho, yep. I've entered 2 multiple times, but it always comes back to 0.99.


See its this kind of thing I really will appreciate as far as input, and another reason for 60 free days. We've done our best to work out most of the bugs and overall bumps int he road but until people really start using it, we can't have it exactly as we'd like it. I hope you'll bear with us and this annoying part and thanks for much for joining and taking the time, its' really appreciated. I'll try to get this error fixed within an hour or two so refresh later and try again. 

My husband used the SOP for a lot of breed colors and junk, I know there's an ear length restriction on a lot of breeds....is this tracked on ND pedigrees? I know it was on English lops. 

So lt me just get the problem straight....no matter what length you type in for the ear length it defaults to the same number?


----------



## introoder (Jan 24, 2010)

*JAK Rabbitry wrote: *


> *introoder wrote: *
> 
> 
> > =DD I joined with a 60 day. If it goes well, I'll buy a year long. Umn. One thing I've already noticed: The max ear length for (atleast Netherlands, maybe more) is 0.99 Isn't the standard two inches? XDD Anywho, yep. I've entered 2 multiple times, but it always comes back to 0.99.
> ...


=D I've alpha tested lots of sites, so I totally understand. that's why I'm here to try to help with bugs. =D

Yeah. I've tried a few different number, it' defaulting back to 0.99

ND pedigrees sometimes have them, sometimes don't. It's an important breed characteristic, so I always have it. Also, I checked to SoP, and the standard is "They are to be rounded at the tips, with an ideal length of 2 inches." With the DQ set at 2 and a half.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

*introoder wrote: *


> *JAK Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *introoder wrote: *
> ...


Alrighty... We dont have any kind of restrictions on what rabbits are entered but there should be places to have this kind of information listed for pedigree purposes as you've said. I'll get my Hubby on it when he's done with the horses. Thank you!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 24, 2010)

The site looks great! It looks really usefull and fun to be on


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

Thank you IrishBun! Hopefully you can find a use for it.

Also we resolved the issue with the ND ear lengths. Should work now.

-JAK


----------



## introoder (Jan 24, 2010)

Yup! all fixed. thank you! If I find anymore bugs, would you rather me contact you on there, or on here?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

*introoder wrote: *


> Yup! all fixed. thank you! If I find anymore bugs, would you rather me contact you on there, or on here?


I think fastest way to get it fixed is to email the admin, since Erron does all the nerding behind my genius.

If you go to INBOX and SEND MSG.... for the TO you'll just type 'admin'.

eventually there will be a tech support email specifically for the MM but it's not fully functional yet.


----------



## Revverress (Jan 24, 2010)

What a cool idea! I'll be sure to look for your booth in Lebanon to check it out.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 24, 2010)

*Revverress wrote: *


> What a cool idea! I'll be sure to look for your booth in Lebanon to check it out.



Definitely! And you're 'new' to me since I haven't been on RO in like....many months. So let me know who you are, i'll be looking! And my husband will be managing the booth most of the day and i'll be there in between shows.

We've got 8 people on the MM currently.... more members welcome! I want to see pictures!

-JAK


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2010)

i don't breed anymore, but i just wanted to say how completely cool this system is.

i only glanced around a little bit, but wow. i am really impressed!

just had to say 'good job'


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2010)

Thank you! We had a good handful of people join in the last few hours. 2 of them I already knew that just happened to stumble across my craigslist ad. 

Sure you dont want to get back into rabbits just for the sake of using The Meadow?
Har har

-JAK


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2010)

not to sure my landload would like the idea of breeding bunnies lol

although chaucer (my new satin boy) is turning out to have a great body on him

lol


----------



## wooly_queen (Jan 25, 2010)

Awesome idea! I made a 60 day account.  If I like it, I may buy a permanent one. It looks pretty cool as of yet. Thanks much...


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jan 25, 2010)

I created an account, but I am really not liking it. you have no way to add pedigrees really... I will stick with my evans.... how do I cancel my account?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2010)

*TCRabbitry wrote: *


> I created an account, but I am really not liking it. you have no way to add pedigrees really... I will stick with my evans.... how do I cancel my account?


There is a way to add pedigrees and is done similarly to evans, type int he peds of your oldest rabbits and as y oumake profiles for newer rabbits, just select the sire and dam and it generates the pedigree for you. 

If you wish to cancel your account I can delete it for you, Send me a message through the system so I have your username and such and I will delete it.


----------



## TCRabbitry (Jan 25, 2010)

I can't figure out how to send you a message to be honest... My username is my1dogleah though. Please delete it. I like my evans. Melinda


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 25, 2010)

All you'd have to do is go to my page and there's a big button that says SEND MESSAGE. But worry not, your account has been deleted.


----------



## introoder (Jan 25, 2010)

-resists loling at the person before-


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Jan 28, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE this!
I have joined 
Username is Junebug but my rabbitry is Silver Birch Rabbitry!
I will be buying an upgraded account !


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 29, 2010)

Progress is really being made with MM! A lot of people have since joined and the number of members is growing. We now have little breed icons that show up next to your rabbitry name in searches so people know what breeds you raise. We've got most of the breeds iconized with a few more to go. 

One more week left until Convention! So int he event that you:
Live in the tri state or New England states
Have a MM account

Post some for sale rabbits! People will be playing around with the software at the show, I'd like them to be able to look at a few user's accounts and see just what you can do. Being able to fully utilize the search options will help to!

Thank you to everyone who has so far joined. SilverBirch seems to be pleased with it! Her lops are beautiful.

-JAK


----------



## pamnock (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks pretty cool. 



I do have some Q's . . .

How are records backed up? What happens in the event that you close down the site? I've got nearly 15 years of pedigrees on Evans - I would be afraid of losing all my records if the webmaster of an online site suddenly disappeared.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Looks pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We don't rally plan on closing the site however, if that should happen ,we would lave everything up and running for people to continue to use. The service we host our web stuff with also frequently backs up all information daily. As does our own system regularly backup information. I guess worst case scenario if something seriously crashed, you could onyl lose a day's worth of information logged, not 15 years worth. 

Infact that was one thing I took comfort in as far as having online software as opposed to a CD like Evans....one's personal computer is a lot more likely to crash. 
-JAK


----------



## pamnock (Jan 30, 2010)

Glad to hear that data will be safe so people won't lose years of work!

After all these years, I finally have invested in a external hard drive. I can't believe the piece of mind itgave me that everything was safe on it when my pc crashed yet again a couple weeks ago.


Do you think you'll add a genetics feature in the future? That's one of my favorite features onEvans. The chore option is alsoa nice feature on Evans (although I don't use it.)


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Glad to hear that data will be safe so people won't lose years of work!
> 
> After all these years, I finally have invested in a external hard drive. I can't believe the piece of mind itgave me that everything was safe on it when my pc crashed yet again a couple weeks ago.
> 
> ...


yeah i know you're a genetics enthusiast... I know ther's not a huge amount of people that use that option, and so we do plan to add it later, because not everyone can really understand all those letters and junk, it's on the back burner until we get other things taken care of. So genetics might be one of the last things we get done on here.

Eventualyl another thing I'd liek tos tick on the Meadow, is show dates, kind of how arba.net has shows listed... however they never list the address of the actual show, just hte address of the secretrary...and i'm worried about new people looking at that and thinking that's where the show is. Happened to a friend of mine...but I saved her just in time. I'd like to be able to add those shows listed to a list in your own Meadow, so peopel can seew hich shows you're going to, and what you will be bringing to those shows, so people can coordinate. It sucks when you missed a leg by one more rabbit...so if you've got maybe someone out of coat you didn't plan to originally bring, you could now bring him just to bump up the class if you knew he'd be needed. Also a lot of people with less popular breeds dont even bother to bring them to smaller shows as they dont expect enough competition. I would like people to be able to communicate with each other in this way to see what the possibilities are, even if there's only 3 breeders able to bring a total of 5 rabbits, you can still get that leg, all because you knew ahead of time.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 30, 2010)

I like the show dates option. Especially listing the actual show addresses!


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Jan 30, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I like the show dates option. Especially listing the actual show addresses!


yeah that's always the most irritating part. They tell you there's a show but not where it is. I don't even want to allow for shows to be added unless they can put some kind of address....at least put 'XXXX County Fairgrounds''. 

It'll also allow people to see what shows they have in common, and plan to meet up or exchange bunnies. 

We just wrapping up adding all the breed icons to be displayed by your name in searches, so people see which breeds you raise. Iw ant to put the breed abbreviations under them, also. for clarification. 

We're also working on the option to send an entire rabbit's profile through the messaging system...so if you sell a rabbit you can just jet it's entire history to your buddy if thye also have MM. Handy if you dont have a pedgree printed or on you.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 1, 2010)

We've made more Breed icons for the users, and have added the breed abbreviations under them for clarification, so you can see who's raising what when searching.

We've also added email notifications to be sent to you when other users have sent you messages. 

More backgrounds are being added...

You can now better personalize and print pedigrees, though we still have work to do in this area. 

We have a couple people just raving about the software and promising to buy memberships! I hope to get more people interested this weekend....wow the date really crept up on me...I only have a few more days!

Got to finish my laundry, get my trifold display in order, make business cards, make flyers, pack my stuff.... And i'm waiting until Friday to clean the rabbitry so it's clean and pretty all weekend.

I have 30 peeps coming in the mail tomorrow....which I will be bringing to my mother's house for babysitting over the weekend....

Gotta print out all my care sheets for each species of critter I have at my house. I have one woman sitting the horses and chickens... My Mum is taking my dogs and bunnies and cats. 

I went to the chiropracter on Friday, and he said I had like 3-4 ribs out of place....and not to do this (pushing motion), This (pulling motion) or this (climbing motion). So basically I can't do anything at work without risk of popping my ribs out of place again. And I think I did it again anyways today unloading feed from my truck, so I have to squeeze in an appointment before I leave on Friday also. And I have to get a load of hay for my horses friday morning too.

Lots to do!

Input on the Meadow is welcome, I've been monitoring a lot of the pagest o see how people are using them a lot of people. especially the ones who found it on craigslist, just made an account and seemingly forgot about it. Oh well, I can't make anyone use it. But i'm happy to see the people who are infact using the system are very pleased with it. I hope to have a few good ones to show to people at the convention this weeknd so they can see the possibilities!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 10, 2010)

I didn't get to stop at your booth over the weekend - how did things go?


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2010)

Well it actually went pretty well. We got a lot of positive and enthusiastic response, a lot of people were pretty amazed and promised to tell their friends. We gave out about half of the fliers we printed, and had a bunch of people sign up this week.

We're also going to try to set up a booth at the Ohio Convention and Dutch Nationals and the other bigger shows.


----------



## introoder (Feb 10, 2010)

Mnmm. I thought of another possible addition for the nethies.
You only have recognized varieties listed, but unrecognized varieties are still good for brood animals. (I just got a seal baby, I think, yesterday.)

If possible, I'd love to send over a list for atleast the netherland dwarf breed, and possibly get them added, rather than just enter it as other.

XD I'm picky, I know.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2010)

Perfect. I think I posted a while back asking for the unrecognized possibilities of some colors, so if you've a list that would be great. 
Then would I be able to just duplicate that list for Lionheads? I know dwarves come in like, a bajillion colors. 

-JAK


----------



## pamnock (Feb 10, 2010)

Do you have the option of just typing in the variety? That way you don't have to worry about the unrecognized ones.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2010)

The thing is with that.... Iv'e seen people make some stuff up, and the point of having them all listed is so we have something official and set for people to choose from. And when you get those funky colors you may not be used to, it's easier to have to choose between 2-3 possibilities than to figure it out.

Also if we allow people to just type something in, it could really mess up the search functions, as you have to account for typos and the fact that some colors, though the same, are called by different terminology and vary from breed to breed (Chestnut, Gray, Sandy?). 

We're trying to keep everything kind of set so we dont run into errors int he future especially with the search function. Until I get all the colors officially listed in the MM, yeah there's going to be a bit of a bump for some people to hop over but, I'm considering not a HUGE issue right at this second, and i'm thinking once the MM really starts being used and gaining in popularity and we do get all those colors in there, that things will run a little smoother. 

We're trying to make this as user friendly as possible, which means i'm accommodating a large variety of people. I have a lot of n00bs using the software that are really just starting out in rabbits. Identifying colors can be a real pain. Especially when the same colros vary in terminology from breed to breed. I'd like this to also in a sense get peopel familiar with the breeds they have decided to keep and to educate them on little things like this. 

I did like how Evans had all the colors listed when you wanted to input a color, however every color was listed for every breed all the time. I'll admit I was a bit ovrewhelmed as I hadn't even heard of most of them. I wanted to simplify things a bit by only really listing possible colors for that breed to make it a little easier to navigate.


----------



## introoder (Feb 10, 2010)

I have no school today, (well, actually I have the stomach flu, so. XD) so if you do want a list, I could start going through and finding what you don't have for each breed. Or atleast nethies and lionheads, if all the breeds are too many. XD


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2010)

Well if you've got the barfs dont do work stuff!
But if and when you're feeling up to it, a list of the unrecognized colors of Dwarf would be helpful to me. 'Official' terminology and spelling is goign to be very important.

Things like 'Himi' 'Himalayan' 'Pointed white' and 'californian', i've heard all of these refer to the same color. I'm sure it varies with the breed but I'm considering the issue with the search option....if someone was looking for a 'himi' mini rex, but someone had been allowed to type in their own color and had written 'pointed white', it wouldn't show up in your search and you could miss out on a lot of good bunnies. In turn the writer may not have as many people able to view their for sale rabbits. 

And I dont want people to search for 'Sandy' colored rabbits and the search will also turn up all the Gray Dutch and Chestnut lops because someone didn't use the official terminology for their breed.


----------



## introoder (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh noooe. I woke up with it at 2 am. The barf parts done. I'm sitting here bored to tears, so I'm doing all of them anyway. Whether you use my list or not is up to you. XDDD But no worries. I'm getting it all down breed by breed, by what it'd be called by... The breeders of the breed. TOO MANY WORDS OMG.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah I know, it's probably infuriating work but I appreciate your help, truly madly deeply I do. And i will definitely use your list, even if I have only to add to it later, any little bit will help. 

You could perhaps post it here, and perhaps Pam Nock, genetics and rabbit color Identifier extraordinaire, can edit if needed?

-JAK


----------



## pamnock (Feb 11, 2010)

The problem with trying to do the genotypes is that some varieties, such as frosty, can have a lot of different variations (there are at least 9 in the frosty).


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Feb 11, 2010)

Right, and a lot of colors expand into a hundred other colors, but to make our system work most efficiently, we're goign to just try to cover all the colors as they would appear on a pedigree.


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2010)

Updates!

More customizable backgrounds for your MM page! also now your MM page has it's own official web address, so you can put this on your business cards and other advertisements, etc. It's a complete web page that you can manage and update on your very own. 

Now you will be sent email notifications to remind you when you have does due, and when you have received messages from other breeders. 

We have a lot of great pages being made by breeders and we're getting a lot of positive feedback! 

We're working now to make pedigrees more customizable and to get the My Rabbitry page up and running, so you can type a little bit about yourself and your mission, add pictures of your daughter's big win or what have you. 

And even non users can access our database, so even if you dont want an MM account, you can still use it to search for breeders and for sale rabbits or to track down one of your own rabbits you may have sold to see who now owns it, grantedt he new owner uses MM. 

We're also in the process of implementing a referral program, so that you can refer people to MM and once they pay for an account, you are granted the perks of free months off your membership. 

I'm looking for some more places to advertise....any ideas? I'll be submitting some ads to Domestic Rabbits and the Dutch reporter soon.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 5, 2010)

i tried the free account but it never worked. could never get the rabbits on there or couldnt do anything


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2010)

Where the buttons just not working for you? We did have some glitches and our web hosting service was being really slow for a while. We had another girl who was using a mac and we hadn't accounted for that. But It all seems to be up and running just fine now if you wanted to try again.

www.meadowmanager.com


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 5, 2010)

I think my account free trial has ended.. I tried so many times to work it and its wouldn't.. Oh well


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2010)

Well, what's your name on there? I can renew your accoutn if you like.


----------



## mistyjr (Mar 5, 2010)

mistyjr86


----------



## JAK Rabbitry (Mar 5, 2010)

Alrighty, you still had a month left before your free account expired, but I fully renewed it to 60 days again. I'm PMing you your username and password to make sure you can get logged in, if you're still having trouble, let me know.

In your My Account details on the left side, you can fill out your general info o other breeders can find you and so you can know how far away you are from other breeders when you search, and the "Visual Style' option is a skin selection for your page to make it pretty. There's a decent selectio nto pick from but we'll be adding many more later.

Afterwards, go to the My Herd page and click the ADD RABBIT option at the top just under the heading, and there you go!


----------

